# Swap red lights for ditch lights?



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Not only am I not a rivet counter, I really can't tell one locomotive from another. I know a GG-1 from an RS3 and a Big Boy from a Cab Forward, but the differences between a GP38 and a GP40 really aren't all that important to me. But I don't want to get too far afield when modifying something. Better I should leave it like the factory (in this case Aristo) made it.

To wit: Since we're having some warmish Fall weather this week, I put my new GP40 out on the track just to make sure it runs right. During snow season, I'll be repainting it to "company colors". When I got it out of the box I noticed two LEDs on the hood and I thought "ditch lights". Turns out they're merely red running lights. Nice enough, but...ditch lights wouldn't be especially difficult for me to wire up.











So my question - would the LOCATION of these red LEDs be appropriate for ditch lights? I'm sure my neighbors won't be getting out their calipers to check validity according to NRA rules, but I don't want to be tooooo far off. Would it be in the area of "close enough for gummint work"?

JackM


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack,

No they wouldn't be, ditch lights are usually down on or under the walkway. What those lights are classification / marker lights and if you want to know more on how they are used just let me know.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, for later eras, blanking them off would be more prototypical.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

lights-gotta love em no matter where they are


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres a couple of pictures of a GP-40 with ditch lights mounted on top of the porch.







Notice the marker lights have been closed up.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

...and with the class lights blanked out, good pic Nick!


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I figured height was going to be the issue. Thanks for the photos - a thousand words, etc. 

This could be a nice winter project: find a way to mount the ditch LEDs on the front porch and hide/disguise the leads. I have a string of white Xmas LEDs that have a flat face. Not the brightest, but.... Hmmmmmm........ 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 3mm leds are great for ditch lights. I feel 5mm leds are too big.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Jus in case you are interested. Ozark Minatures make Ditchlight housings to mound on the front porch.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you for the Ozark tip. Might save me a lot of work. 

Which brings up this question (cf. my photo at the top of this thread). On the front of the porch, what is the yellow box to the right of center? 

(It looks like an easy way to mount a ditch light. But that would be like "what is the sound of one hand clapping?")


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This will make your head a little goofy if you try and read it all. Go to page 8-59 and it will tell you exactly where ditch lights can be placed.
http://www.fra.dot.gov/downloads/sa...apter8.pdf It will also tell you when and how they should be used.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jack, the yellow box you are asking about it the MU (Multiple Unit) connection. When more than one locomotive is used, an large cable is plugged into this box and the lead locomotive. That is how the lead loco communicates with the trailing one, without the need of a second crew.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Paul 
Your llink didn't work


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be because there is a download in it.
Lets try this. Again,page 8-59. Page 59 plus the next few pages actually are pretty interesting reading. Some of my early S.P. locos with gyra lights and no ditch lights would still be legal. Grandfathered but limited to 40 mph.
http://www.fra.dot.gov/downloads/sa...apter8.pdf


----------

